

Google's Eric Schmidt Grabs The Company Kool Aid, Joins Google+ - Sato
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-eric-schmidt-grabs-the-company-kool-aid-joins-google-2011-10

======
jaddison
... after the community called out all the Google execs (including Eric) who
weren't eating their own dogfood? Sounds like poor planning in terms of
product marketing.

[http://mashable.com/2011/10/04/google-needs-to-use-google-
pl...](http://mashable.com/2011/10/04/google-needs-to-use-google-plus/)

Still, I wish I had 43 million users on my web product...

